
Ask HN: Today is the 300th day of 2017; what have you accomplished? - llccbb
Have you stuck to any new years resolutions? Have you been committed to one thing every day in 2017? What have the 300 days brought you so far and what is left in the next 65 days?
======
yasbhagchandani
Learned a lot of new things in last 300 days, I am happy with learning and
hope it will help me with future directions

